# FlSHRFun's ADA 60-F Iwagumi [Pictures & Video]



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice l was worried about the look of the soil mixing in with the sand but it looks like you handled it well. by the way "I have to use my tweezers to pick each grain back to its proper location" << insanity . If l didn't know any better i'd think this was a 40g breeder. You make it look so much bigger than what it actually is. Lastly l think l might have to get me one of those lights to grow hc
:hihi: . thanks for sharing!


----------



## plantedpufferfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

pretty impressive!


----------



## Tenzo (Mar 10, 2010)

absolutely stunning!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Nice setup! I really like the green neons.

And nice photography too... but it took forever to load!
Have you considered making the pictures a little smaller?


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

i love it. very detailed and nicely done. 
the scape is beautiful and the HC carpet is so thick and lush


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

AMAZING! I LOVE IT ! Totally jacking the LED Dimmer idea! lol


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice! Don't see much of 60-F tanks. Love it looks.


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, everybody! I'm glad ya'll enjoyed it.
Please, don't forget to watch the video and rate!

Yes, the 60-F certainly looks larger than it really is. Primary reason why I chose it! 
I'm not OCD, but the Amanos mixing the AquaSoil with the Nile Sand just really irritated me, lol.
I had to keep them separated, even if I had to do it one grain at a time.
The ADA 8000K 150W MH "Green" is amazing for HC growth, provided you supply plentiful CO2 and a balance of fertilizers.
Plus, the "Green" bulb really does bring out the green pigments on the HC. I really enjoy it.

Sorry, again, about the pictures. I took them with my SLR which saves them in huge files.
I thought the Photobucket would compress and resize the photos. Guess I was wrong.
After waiting so long to upload the photos, I just really didn't want to delete them and do it again.
I'm very sorry for the load time.

Feel free to use the LED dimmer idea. It's a public forum to share ideas. I don't have a patent on this, nor am I the first to have a backlight behind my aquarium.

Again, thank you all for your input!

If you forgot to watch the video or missed the link, you can view it *here*!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Where did you purchase the LED light fixture that you have in the back of the tank?


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

I purchased the LEDs from Home Depot or Lowes. I cannot remember exactly.
It's a Utilitech 18" LED Fixture. I tried searching up the fixture online. However, I found no results. Might just have to check it out in stores.

Just FYI, the photos and videos of the LED backlights are on the lowest dim setting. It can get up to 5x brighter.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I really enjoyed the photos and the video. Looks wonderful. Nice job. -el g


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

wow! so nice, such a great set up and thread!


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, Photobucket is being lame...
I got an e-mail saying I've apparently exceeded my bandwidth and the photos will be available again on December 24th.
I'll try and fix the issue, however I'm a bit busy with finals just around the corner.
Please, be patient and I'll get the photos back up asap.

However, the video is still available on YouTube.
Feel free to watch the video here.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

upload the pics to imageshack.us, no bandwidth limit


----------



## Doco (Dec 11, 2010)

Man, I forgot where I saw this and took me forever to find this thread again. I was relying on the pictures and photo bucket was not working. lol


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

eeeee i saw THEM!!!! frickin cool... impressed the sis

Amy


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

Doco said:


> Man, I forgot where I saw this and took me forever to find this thread again. I was relying on the pictures and photo bucket was not working. lol


I'm so sorry! I've straightened things out. The photos are back up!

I don't have many new or updated photos at the moment. But, the 60-F is doing well.
Just trimmed the HC down a bit and added a few Crystal Red Shrimp.

I'll update after my finals are over.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Really nice tank, video and all.


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks, AquaBarren! 

Well, finals are over and I finally have some free time!

I got a private message from a member here asking how I installed my lunar lights.
I thought I'd just post it here in case anyone else was wondering, saving you the time of asking.
I'm using a Current Dual Soft White LED Lunar Light attached to my "FishNeedIt" metal halide fixture.
I like this LED fixture over others because it does an excellent job mimicking moonlight. Blue seems unnatural, IMO.
I avoided LED strips because for an aquarium of my size, that would be too bright. I wanted to leave shady areas should my fish or shrimp ever wanted a place to hide.

Initially, I planned to attach the fixture directly to the MH pendant.
But, to keep the LEDs centered, the only place was on the MH's glass cover.
I knew I didn't want the LEDs there, because the MH's intense heat would burn out the LEDs in a day.

Instead, I attached the LED fixture to the pendant with an extra conduit clamp I had laying around.
The conduit clamp turned out to be very effective keeping the LED fixture away from the very hot surfaces of the MH pendant.
Yes, heat still reaches the LED fixture via conduction through the nuts, bolts, and conduit clamp. But, the heat that does reach it is negligible.








As you can see, I'm using the thin conduit clamps.
These are easy to bend if the LEDs are pointing too far in front or behind the tank.
For me, it was pointing too far back, so I bent it so the LEDs shined in the middle of my tank.










In order to attach the LED fixture to the conduit clamp, I simply used a bolt & nut to secure it. Easy!









Here's an angle from below. Sorry about the glare.

In order to attach the conduit clamp to the "FishNeedIt" MH Pendant, I had to drill a hole in the fixture.
I used a simple Dremel and drill bit to drill the hole. Once drilled, I attached the conduit clamp to the pendant just like I did with the LED.








Nut & bolt. Easy! Of course, you'll need to unscrew the sides of the "FishNeedIt" pendant and remove the protective glass to reach inside.

Well, shoot... I put everything back together and hung the pendant back in place.
The extra weight of the LED fixture made my MH tilt in the back. My MH spilled its light all over the floor in front of my tank.
Luckily, the solution for this is also cheap and easy!
















I opened the MH pendant back up and threw in a whole bunch of extra nuts on the opposite side of the LED fixture.
Eventually the weight evened out and the light from the metal halide was back directly over my tank.
Never had any problems from the nuts, they seem to be handling the heat inside the MH very well.



Hope this helps anybody with a "FishNeedIt" MH Pendant interested in adding lunar lights.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks for the detailed pictures!!! I know what i'm doing to my FNI fixtures now!


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

No problem! Hope it helps!

Just a slight update.
I finally had the time to resize and repair the photos on the first page. Should be a little less painful to load everything, now.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Great job on making the tank look bigger! Why didn't you do go with a 70w HM instead of the 150w?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

*BARF* sick tank!


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

VadimShevchuk said:


> Great job on making the tank look bigger! Why didn't you do go with a 70w HM instead of the 150w?


I didn't have options, lol!
I picked up the FishNeedIt pendant used from a local member on another forum.
It was a great price and was in great condition. I couldn't pass it up, and I knew I could always raise the light up if it was too intense.
But, hey... the 150W gave me incredible results! I'm glad I got the 150W! 

Just FYI, I initially emailed FishNeedIt's customer support. I asked them if I could put in a 70W bulb in the 150W pendant.
They said it wouldn't fit. Bummer. :frown:
Since I didn't want to start my 60-F with a used and dying bulb, I picked up an ADA 8000k 150W MH "Green" Bulb to replace the FNI 6700K bulb.
The ADA bulb really brought out the green in my HC. No regrets so far!


----------



## imdanny (Feb 23, 2009)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn kinda wanna get a fishneedit mh to get the shimmering affect


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice! So jealous that you can get HC to grow like that. Everything looks great!


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Awesome tank - the 60F's are a cool little size.
Are you using a standard 29 gallon stand?


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

NyteBlade said:


> Awesome tank - the 60F's are a cool little size.
> Are you using a standard 29 gallon stand?


Yes, I am using an "Aquatic Fundamentals" 29/37 gallon upright aquarium stand.
Does its job. Looks sleek and stylish. Goes well with the whole ADA simplicity. Plenty of room underneath.
Picked mine up from Petco locally on sale for $80.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow this setup is awesome. Nice work!


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

The BEST nano I have EVER seen!! OOOH MYYYY GOD!


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Great job on the tank, I really like the layout and the lights.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

You are not messing around. This is a really beautiful tank and a fab set up.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

Very cool. Me likey! Video was GREAT!


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

huhu89151734 said:


> The BEST nano I have EVER seen!! OOOH MYYYY GOD!


You haven't browsed Planted Tank enough if you think I have the best nano, lol.
There are many of other nanos better than mine, but I humbly thank you for your compliments.
Your compliments really make the tank worthwhile. :smile:



non_compliance said:


> Very cool. Me likey! Video was GREAT!


Thanks! I really hope you all enjoyed the video!
This was my first time filming and editing a short video, and I was looking towards any feedback.





Not really an "update"... since everything looked pretty much the same, lol.
But, I've got a few pictures I'd like to share.


Here's the one good picture I can get of the Crystal Reds.










Finally got around to cleaning out my filter pipes and bleaching the lily pipes.
The algae growing in the tubing really irritated me, lol.










Cleaning out the tubing and lily pipes really improved my water flow.
My lily pipes are creating a really strong whirlpool effect.
The oily biofilm I used to have hasn't shown its ugly face since!










Better view of the whirlpool.










More pictures of pearling, lol.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow, that is an awesome whirlpool! How did you go about cleaning the tubing and pipes.


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Awesome photos too! I'm envious.
Are you blocking the intake via sponge somehow for CRS babies, or just leaving it be?


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

Awesome whirlpool and pearling :thumbsup:


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

FlSHRFun said:


> I didn't have options, lol!
> I picked up the FishNeedIt pendant used from a local member on another forum.
> It was a great price and was in great condition. I couldn't pass it up, and I knew I could always raise the light up if it was too intense.
> But, hey... the 150W gave me incredible results! I'm glad I got the 150W!
> ...


Ha, I posted another thread about this because I hadn't read your journal. Great minds, etc. I guess. Love your scape. I'm putting up a 90p within the month. Still not all that fond of how much light spills out into the room so I'll be customizing the light a little more as well.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

FlSHRFun said:


> Yes, I am using an "Aquatic Fundamentals" 29/37 gallon upright aquarium stand.
> Does its job. Looks sleek and stylish. Goes well with the whole ADA simplicity. Plenty of room underneath.
> Picked mine up from Petco locally on sale for $80.



Whoa. I got the bigger version, but I also picked up an Aquatic Fundamentals from Petco. And looking back at your setup, we have more in common as well. You're obviously my aquarist doppleganger ... because you have such great taste. ;-)


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

dxiong5 said:


> Wow, that is an awesome whirlpool! How did you go about cleaning the tubing and pipes.


For the vinyl tubing, I used a simple coil brush. Something similar to this.
The lily pipes were a bit trickier for me. Since I have such narrow lily pipes (9mm), it was tough getting the brush throughout the entire lily pipe.
I scrubbed what I could reach, then I soaked the lily pipes in a thin bleach solution.
I shook the container around gently to get the bleach to penetrate every surface of the lily pipes until the algae turned white and fell off.
Afterward, I rinsed the lily pipes thoroughly and soaked in water with some Seachem Prime.
Again, I shook it around gently to let the Prime do its work.
15 minutes later, I put it back in the tank and prayed all the bleach was gone, lol.



NyteBlade said:


> Awesome photos too! I'm envious.
> Are you blocking the intake via sponge somehow for CRS babies, or just leaving it be?


If I notice my CRS are beginning to berry, I have a Fluval Edge Pre-Filter Sponge laying around just in case.

I've been keeping a close eye on my CRS. None seem to be berried.
I'm afraid I may have gotten all males or all females.
Does anyone know how to determine the sex of CRS?
I know how for RCS, but I don't know how for CRS.
Any advice would be helpful.

I bought my CRS locally on another forum. Got 12, split it in half with a friend of mine.
His CRS have eggs, but his water parameters are whack compared to mine.
So, I'm confused as to why his are breeding and mine aren't.
The only idea that I could come up with is I have all males or all females... or my CO2 injection is messing up their breeding.
I know I have good water quality and I change the water once a week.
I even add Indian almond leaves, but no go.

My friend and I got our shrimp from the same guy, but his are breeding and mine aren't.
Now, he's poking fun at my tank. :frown:



youjettisonme said:


> Ha, I posted another thread about this because I hadn't read your journal. Great minds, etc. I guess. Love your scape. I'm putting up a 90p within the month. Still not all that fond of how much light spills out into the room so I'll be customizing the light a little more as well.


Thanks! I hope all goes well with your 90-P!
You're right that a ton of light spills into the room.
I've gotten used to the light spilling. In fact, I kinda' like it. My room's too dark to begin with, lol.


----------



## youjettisonme (Dec 24, 2010)

I look at so many pics of tanks every day, but the simplicity of this one (even though mine is a little more complex) is still one of my inspirations. I'm only 2 weeks into my DSM so I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Aquahollics (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful setup... You definately dropped a couple bucks, but well worth it. Nice work!


----------



## harsaphes (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful tank. This is going to get me motivated to start one up. Thanks.


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Did you just drill the tank? Is it wood underneath or something?
Also how did you hang your timers and such?


----------



## FlyingGiraffes (Jan 30, 2011)

Awesome tank. Loved the video. I'm curious about your green neon's schooling so tightly. Could it be because of that sand bank in front?


----------



## FlSHRFun (Jun 26, 2010)

Sorry for the delayed response. I haven't been on the forums for some time.
Spring break! Yay!



NyteBlade said:


> Did you just drill the tank? Is it wood underneath or something?
> Also how did you hang your timers and such?


I didn't drill anything in the tank glass itself. I only drilled through the top of my tank stand for the filter plumbing and CO2 tubing to pass through.
The timers are all on a power strip that is securely hanging on two screws I drilled into the back support of my stand.



FlyingGiraffes said:


> Awesome tank. Loved the video. I'm curious about your green neon's schooling so tightly. Could it be because of that sand bank in front?


I've contemplated this myself. I feel that the green neons feel safest at the lowest point in my tank, that being the sand bank up front.
They rarely ever venture towards to back of the tank where the substrate slopes upward.
The only time they move back there is when I'm doing a water change or cleaning the glass and they're freaking out.
Even so, they quickly find their way back to the front.
I also feel they are scared of the flame moss and perhaps getting stuck in it. So they avoid the sides, as well. :icon_conf


----------



## dknydiep1 (May 21, 2006)

Great looking tank! Any updates?


----------



## Uptown193 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice tank


----------



## Bloodworm (Aug 24, 2010)

FlSHRFun said:


> The oily biofilm I used to have hasn't shown its ugly face since!


Really funny when you say "The oily biofilm I used to have hasn't shown its ugly face since!" because when I look at the right of the picture, there is a face! lol :hihi:

Very nice job you did there and I like the video. I actually put it in my Youtube FAV.

Thanks


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

You're making me a fan of Iwagumis..


----------



## rolloverboi (Aug 16, 2012)

What type of lily pipes are you using. I am currently looking for a set that fits the Ada 60F


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

I know it's late but its so amazing!

I can't believe it's only HC and flame moss in that tank.


----------



## HokieFish (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome looking tank. Keep it up!


----------



## SigRaw (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey! Can you post pictures and provide details on how you set up your lily pipes? i.e: pipe dimensions, tube sizes, etc. I'm looking into buy it =] I'm really inspired by your tank!


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

What kind of digital timer do you use? I cant seem to find a good one, and I am trying to replicate the same affect with the lighting. Your scape is sick!


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

Just beautiful...


----------



## Ziabis (Aug 18, 2012)

I just came upon your post.

May I say Divine. I turned some classical music on and began to look at each every picture. I took time to enjoy the first right to the end.

Incredible.

May I ask a few questions being a noob to the hobby.
When you said you cranked up the co2, how many BPS for how long? Time during each day and how long as a period of time?

What is your light wattage?

I am planning to create a shrimp habitat in a 29G Long. I plan to use dirt with some form of gravel cover to hold the down the dirt.

Oh yes Cudos to your workmanship and attention to detail, I love your esthetics under the cabinet. EXCELLENT well done...


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Great looking tank


----------



## PeterRusso (Mar 4, 2013)

Really nice work... great photos!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Unfortunately, Fishrfun passed away last year. Great that records of his work still remains strong.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

Francis Xavier said:


> Unfortunately, Fishrfun passed away last year. Great that records of his work still remains strong.


WHAT!? How? As I remember he was in college? This is really upsetting


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

brilliant iwagumi 
makes me miss my flat tank, its waiting for my return in newzealand.


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

So freakin perfect.  I enjoyed looking through all the photos!


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

That's terrible! And I never even got to talk to him...


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> Unfortunately, Fishrfun passed away last year. Great that records of his work still remains strong.


I remember this tank and was hopeful for an update. That is really sad to hear. As someone who lost a lot of friends, I give my condolences to everyone he knew. It sounds like from other posts that he was young, as were my friends, it's really rough. Amazing tank, RIP.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

He was a good friend of mine here in Houston. I still talk to his sister some, but it was a freak accident out of nowhere. His name was Khoa Pham - he's who I dedicated my journal in the Nano tank section to. Ultimately, I inherited his setup, but I haven't been able to do anything with it yet.

I was impressed when I went to help with the tear down and removal of his things, the tank was still almost perfect after 4 weeks of just top offs. By that time I think it had been running for almost 2 years.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

that's such sad news. really talented hobbyist. lovely lovely tank.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh man I'm sorry to hear. This 60F is just too beautiful.


----------



## huhu89151734 (Jun 29, 2010)

I wish he can still run a small fish tank up there in heaven. I left a post 2 years ago said it was the best nano I have ever seen. He told me it was because I did not browse enough journals yet on TPT. I am posting again after 2 years just want to tell him that, I've been actively on this forum every day, and this is still the most beautiful nano i have ever seen.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 21, 2012)

> I wish he can still run a small fish tank up there in heaven. I left a post 2 years ago said it was the best nano I have ever seen. He told me it was because I did not browse enough journals yet on TPT. I am posting again after 2 years just want to tell him that, I've been actively on this forum every day, and this is still the most beautiful nano i have ever seen.


This is so true, whenever I need inspiration I go through this journal. Someday I hope to create something this beautiful. I wish I would have had the chance to tell him.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

RiP


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

Beautiful tank Khoa. I remember when I first saw it on HoustonFishBox. You sure had vision. I can say for sure it raised the bar on how I look at tanks!

RIP


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Rest in Peace


----------



## John7429 (Jan 11, 2008)

wow. i. am. inspired. Good job.


----------

